

Teach and learn from the best shader deveopers online - edem
https://www.shadertoy.com/

======
everyone
I'm a game dev who uses Unity. One thing I am sorely lacking in experitse in
is shaders.

I'm wondering are these shaders compatible with Unity's shaderlab shaders?

Or if not do you think it would be much work to port them over?

Thanks!

